# problema emerge -e system[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

ho un problema con il comando emerge -e system

```

localhost / # emerge -e system

Calculating system dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.4 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1 (masked by: EAPI 2)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sys-apps/util-linux

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

volevo sapere se basta che lancio un emerge portage per risolvere il problema. o devo smascherare il pacchetto

```
 ">=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41" 

```

aspetto qualche notizia

----------

## riverdragon

Come vedi dall'errore riportato il pacchetto è "mascherato da EAPI 2", non nel modo usuale. L'unica soluzione è aggiornare portage ad una versione almeno pari alla 2.1.6 (marcata stabile, non c'è nulla da smascherare).

----------

## cloc3

spero che riverdragon abbia ragione, e che non serva altro dopo aggiornato portage.

il problema però potrebbe avere quache altro strascico, a causa di un fastidioso bisticcio di competenze.

ci sono varie discussioni sul tema, tra le quali anche questa.

----------

## mattylux

come avevo detto io e che mi ha detto riverdragon si  ho laciato un emerge portage poi subito ho lanciato emerge -e system 

ed e partito.. ora sta compilando tutto per il mometo ma prima di mettere risolto volgio aspettare..

grazie comunque

----------

## djinnZ

quoto.

Consiglio: dopo aver aggiornato portage e prima di provare a risolvere il conflitto dai un emerge -eF @system ed un emerge -DnuF @world perchè rischi di trovarti senza wget durante l'aggiornamento.

----------

## mattylux

ah pero c'e questa string che mi compare alla compilazione di ogni pacchetto

```

>>> Installing app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1

>>> Emerging (20 of 100) app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2

--- Invalid atom in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask: >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41=x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3-r1

```

poi continu ad andare avanti.. bene senza problemi... che cosa puo essere che cosa posso fare per togliere questo errore superfuo sebra quasi una cosa non tanto grave per il comando emerge -e system sta andando...

----------

## mattylux

ok 

djinnZ appena termina faccio subito comunque per ora sta andando

----------

## djinnZ

è solo un avviso che la riga in questione non è valida (per il momento puoi ignorarla), a naso mi pare che il tuo albero di portage sia danneggiato, terminato l'aggiornamento rilancia il sync.

lancia l'emerge -F da un altro teminale (tanto non fa altro che scaricare tutto il possibile senza compilare).

----------

## mattylux

si come faccio da un altro teminale che sto installando da un altra distro sono in chroot ora...

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Question:  vai su un altro terminale e lanci il chroot...

----------

## mattylux

mi si era bloccato 60 -100 poi ho dato

 emerge --sync

emerge -eF system che ha finito 100 of 100 che posso fare ora??

----------

## djinnZ

L'emerge --sync andava lanciato ad aggiornamento terminato. Quale dei due si è bloccato e che vuol dire 60 - 100? Spiegati bene perchè ho rotto la sfera di cristallo e non posso scrutare nei tuoi pensieri.

Se poi capisco una cosa per un'altra e ti perdi tutto il sistema per un suggerimento sbagliato ... ben ti sta.

Come affrontare un emerge -e: si lancia l'emerge -e (meglio un emerge -aev in ogni caso o salvarsi preventivamente l'utput di un emerge -epv), quando si blocca ci si segna il pacchetto incriminato e si procede di emerge -a --resume --skipfirst. Arrivati alla fine si ricompilano i pacchetti che non hanno voluto andare.

Almeno io faccio così. Ovvio che se hai mandato a donnine allegre il sistema non è con un emerge -e che lo risistemi.

----------

## mattylux

allora ti spiego meglio quando ho lanciato emerge -e system e arrivato al pacchetto 60 su 100 era gcc, e dali e andato avanti per piu di mezzora dandomi sempre le stesse stringhe.. allora io lo fermato e ho lanciato emerge --sync ed emerge -eF system che ha scaricato bene senza problemi ...

volevo sapere ora che cosa posso fare.... per fare qualche verifica

----------

## mattylux

mi sa che e tutto ok grazie non mi da piu que tipo di errore.. sto compilando il kernel con genkernel

se c'e qualche cosa che non dovrebbe andare lo posto ma sembra che ora vada bene e che non ci sia nulla di danneggiato...

volevo aggiungere dato che non ho messo la partizione /boot ora con genkernel mi da questo

```

localhost / # genkernel --menuconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 for x86...

mount: il device speciale /dev/BOOT non esiste

* WARNING: Failed to mount /boot!

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 modules...

```

pero nano -w /etc/fstab mi da scritta la partizione /boot allora credo che andrebbe cancellata prima di dare il comando genkernel --menuconfig all

ho sbaglio???? appure non cambia nulla posso lasciare che compili tranquillamente senza allarmarmi???

----------

## cloc3

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> mi sa che e tutto ok grazie non mi da piu que tipo di errore..
> 
> volevo aggiungere dato che non ho messo la partizione /boot ora con genkernel mi da questo
> 
> 

 

no.

secondo me è meglio che metti risolto ed apri un nuovo thread.

altrimenti diventa un flusso di coscienza che neanche james joyce.

linux è fatto di piccoli pezzi indipendenti. mischiandoli a questo modo non si fa molta strada.

----------

